# Anyone use Izettle or an iPad POS?



## FullBloomCoffee

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone is using an iPad POS or the iZettle system and what your thoughts are?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Our customers at Grindsmiths use an iPad for all their POS. they're friendly guys, I'm sure they'd share their experiences.


----------



## jeebsy

Seen it advertised and it looked interesting with decent rates, be interesting to hear how it performs in the wild


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

It looks like it works the same as PayPal Here. We use the PayPal card reader for events and the like and it works well. The main thing to factor in is that the batteries on the card readers don't last all that long do you need to get so ideally, and have some sort of charging solution when there is no mains electricity. It's all doable though, especially with a decent power bank.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

....both sets of software look similar too. They're pretty limited in some respects but also pretty flexible as long as you're not wanting to do anything too fancy. You create your menu from within the app, getting the order together is easy and the payment bit is straightforward and pretty quick.


----------



## funinacup

I used to use it. Still got it but haven't used it in ages as I can take payment in person or over the phone with my accounting software now.

It works. The app is easy to use but relies on an internet connection & bluetooth & battery. All of which can fail.


----------



## Rompie

Been to quite a few places lately using iZettle, I really like the nifty little machines.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

I'm thinking it looks like a smart solution to adding a contactless card payment option and I really like the front end that you can add for your menu.

It also seems to be good at keeping your accounts and for analytics.

just wondered if anyone had experience with it.


----------



## Milanski

We use one at Corsica Studios when our PDQs go down. Really cool devices (iZettles). Not brilliant on a bar cos wet hands and iPhones are not the best combo but for a coffee shop or small business I think it's ideal. You get a graph of sales by the hour when you log in to your account also so you can track your volume of sales over the course of the day.

Also use an iPad for the door. Can't remember which app we use but it's a free one and allows you to alter price bands and will send you a report by email when your day's trading is finished.

Both are great.


----------



## jeebsy

I use register for POS, apart from the payment screen which requires a couple of pushes too many (always asks if you want a receipt - would be nice to switch this off) it's really good. Gives you all the data afterwards too.


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> I use register for POS, apart from the payment screen which requires a couple of pushes too many (always asks if you want a receipt - would be nice to switch this off) it's really good. Gives you all the data afterwards too.


Yeah, think that's the one we use. Have it connected to a till drawer. Nice.


----------



## c10cko

And how does it produce a receipt?


----------



## jeebsy

Email or printer


----------



## c10cko

Ooo .... email! I like that!

And what are the rates charged and how do they compare with others like 123Send? Do they sign you up for a minimum contract? (On train, so will google later







)


----------



## jeebsy

Edit: I don't use it for taking card payments so don't know


----------



## Coffeejon

I Have the izettle. I carn't praise it enough. I run it on an old ipad2 and have bought a till and printer to go with it. It is very good as it has all my goods displayed (take a pic of it with ipad) and then just touch it to add it on to bill. You then can add your logo, wifi code etc to the bill. Also give you stats on what you sell the most of, what you've taken etc. Also now I have staff I can give them their own accounts and remotely keep tabs on income. Fantastic! It takes 2.75% (only on card payments) which for the amount I'm taking is good value. Also many customers don't have change so you get more sales for people with card only. Highly recommended!


----------



## DevonDHE

I use a Handepay Shuttle (in conjunction with an iPad) tenner a month plus 2.5% for both credit and debit. Only thing to remember is they using a rolling full term contract and to give the necessary termination notice to avoid a new contract kicking in.


----------



## Dan10

Coffeejon said:


> I Have the izettle. I carn't praise it enough. I run it on an old ipad2 and have bought a till and printer to go with it. It is very good as it has all my goods displayed (take a pic of it with ipad) and then just touch it to add it on to bill. You then can add your logo, wifi code etc to the bill. Also give you stats on what you sell the most of, what you've taken etc. Also now I have staff I can give them their own accounts and remotely keep tabs on income. Fantastic! It takes 2.75% (only on card payments) which for the amount I'm taking is good value. Also many customers don't have change so you get more sales for people with card only. Highly recommended!


Likewise I use the izettle chip and PIN in conjunction with IntelligentPOS on my iPad. Battery life not great on reader so looking to upgrade shortly to Contactless version @ £79 giving me access to Apple Pay too.

Haven't used the izettle as standalone payment although I believe you can set up products, logo receipts on android and apple devices.

For greater functionality in my shop I use the app from IntelligentPOS to give me greater analysis of sales by the hour / staff member etc etc for which I pay roughly £39 per month however I am reviewing this as a little too expensive and overkill for my shops' needs. It does also link my printer to my cash drawer


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

i am now using iZettle on an iPad air 2, connected to a bluetooth contactless reader and bluetooth printer.

Can't praise it enough, fantastic system, the POS menu is excellent with each product listed in categories and with images, and I can check my daily/monthly takings, most popular products and trends and even check the smart rate card fee's in real time.

Excellent bit of kit.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

I also went the extra mile and bought the beautifully designed Heckler Design Windfall set, with cash drawer and iPad stand.

same as this one, in white


----------



## BaristaEast

I appreciate I may be a bit late to this, but we use izettle with ShopKeep on our iPad POS and it's always been fine. Saying that, most payments for us are cash, but it suits what we need


----------

